# Trying to conceive, Pregnancy and IBS-C



## Jen2 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi All,My hubby and I are trying to conceive. Recently I am having a very bad IBS-C attack...severe bloating, burping, pain, nausea, cramps, gas and constipation. This is fairly sudden as I have been able to control my IBS with diet and Magnesium supplements since April. This attack has happened even though I am on the same dose of Magnesium. I can't think of anything that might have brought this on and I'm wondering if I may be pregnant. Does IBS-C get worse with pregnancy? I read that IBS usually gets better with pregnancy, but I'm wondering if that is only IBS-D? My symptoms are worse in the mornings and I often have trouble sleeping lately because of the pain. On another note I have also had a bad yeast infection that is resistant to treatment. I don't know if this could be related to the IBS attack or not, but I think it is strange that the yeast infection and IBS attack are both occuring at the same time.I am bloated enough that I look pregnant, but this happens when I get a very bad attack like this. I will be able to test for pregnancy at the end of next week so I'll update after.Any thoughts, experiences or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks,Jen


----------



## Jen2 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi again,I'm not pregnant...I got my monthly punctuation. However, I am still having bad pain, bloating, nausea, vomiting, gas, belching. The constipation has improved greatly though,with adding more Magnesium. One thing that I have been doing differently is taking a Prenatal vitamin. Could the vitamins be aggravating the IBS? I don't have a list of what is in the Prenatal...my doc prescribed it since we are TTC. I wonder if there may be too much Calcium or something that is causing this nearly constant IBS attack. Any replies would be helpful. I am really wondering about the Prenatal now.THanks,Jen2


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have heard that prenatal vitamins can aggravate C because they contain so much iron, which is necessary for the baby (or in your case, planned baby). I would ask your doctor about taking an over the counter like Metamucil, which is available in pill form now and works pretty well. That might help the C. Prenatal vitamins are one of those necessary evils, though. I feel for you as I've had some wicked C attacks myself. Good luck TTC!!!!


----------



## Jen2 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi all,I just found out that I'm a month pregnant! I'm due the first week of June.The constipation and bloating/pain have been a lot better since I switched to taking a vitamin with lower iron. I'm still having some cramping with worries me because I am afraid I might miscarry, but so far so good and doc says cramping is Ok if no bleeding.Thanks for your replies,Jen


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thats fantastic news


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Congrats Jen2







I was going to say to get a prenatal vitamin with no iron. I did a regular multi vit and got an Rx for folic acid. Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Jen! Best wishes that you have a smooth pregnancy, and please keep us updated!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!!I experienced some bad IBS during my pregnancy and I too am IBS C, but I attribute a lot of it to my diet (taking in more dairy which doesn't agree with my IBS....and whole grains...things I usually avoided). I was prescribed Citracal Prenatals, which contain a stool softener in them. They really helped me. They didn't work miracles, but they certainly helped! Also maybe ask your doctor if you can drink sparkling mineral water. It is supposed to contain the same enzyme found in stool softeners. I drink Perrier, but anything with a higher carbonation content will do. I usually don't do well with carbonated beverages, but don't have a problem with it. Just check with your doctor first, since they do contain minerals (the one I drink has a low mineral content). It was suggested to me by a friend who is a Biologist, because after my C-Section I was C for over a week and didn't want to take anything because at the time was breastfeeding and it worked.


----------

